# Gaggia Espresso Color Excess Water Around Thread Of Double Spout



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi there

I have a Gaggia Espresso Color which was ex display from a Gaggia shop and it leaks water as it is pouring coffee through the double spout at the base of the filter holder. The water is leaking between the thread and the spout part, so I don't think it's a group heard gasket problem. I have removed, cleaned and screwed the spout back on but it is still giving all the water. Is there meant to be a rubber ring where the thread is? The spout was very hard to unscrew but I got there eventually and have screwed it back on as much as I can, given the tightness of the joint.

The coffee I produce is not that hot either and I bet that's down to so much water being added to the coffee by the leaking thread.

Any ideas, please?

Thanks!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

It's leaking at the thread where the double spout attaches? But that would be leaking brewed coffee, not water.


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for reply.

It's defintely coffee coming out of the spouts as it should and then lots of clear water coming round the outside of the spout housing. Maybe it just looks like the water is coming from the thread but it is actually the group head gasket needs cleaning/replacing?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

saxplayer67 said:


> Maybe it just looks like the water is coming from the thread but it is actually the group head gasket needs cleaning/replacing?


Sounds more like it. I'd speak to the shop. Try and look for trickles of water passing down the portafilter from above.


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks. I would speak to the shop but they closed down ages ago. I think all Gaggia shops closed down or some may have been taken over but this one is definitely gone in my town. I think I can see the correct seal to order from Gaggia's website but I read elsewhere that Gaggia is slow service on parts etc.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i sell the group seal on ebay if you need one

regards

mark


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Mark

I ordered one from you today, before I saw your message in this forum - great minds think alike - thanks for offering this service to all us peeps through your ebay store, looking forward to receiving the seal (actually ordered two), then see if it solves the problem - from what I've read on the internet, it should.


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, I give up. Got the seals in the post today - thanks for speedy posting, Mark! But I can't find how to get to the seal to replace it. I undid the shower screen and the allen bolts bt then the internal workings just wobble about and I can't see how to get into the thing! Help someone please!

Just to reiterate, it's a Gaggia Espresso Color. The only how to guides I can find are for Classic models and this hasn't got cover plates etc, it's all encased in one piece red ABS.

Thanks!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

also make sure the basket is not over filled


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

No, basket never overfilled as I don't use ground beans, I just use pods.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

did we speak earlier, if so do as i suggested tomorrow and ring me .


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, no we didn't speak earlier. You must be thinking of someone else?


----------

